# Man



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2013)

Dopo quasi un mese stasera tardi Manager mi ha scritto.
Ero al lavoro. Ho aperto la mail e mi sono irritata a manetta.

_ciao principessa, qualcuno mi ha detto che ti hanno rubato la bici.
Non so perchè ma mi sento responsabile, come se te ne dovessi una....._

Minchia.
Ho chiuso il cell e ho continuato a fare quello che stavo facendo.
Che cazzo di mail è? Dopo quasi un mese...mi chiedi della bicicletta?

Ma poi a casa l'ho riletta.
Avrà l'ormone alto?
Ho deciso di comportarmi come se l'avesse.
Quindi niente mie risposte alla
_Ciao mostro come stai, le tue piante_ e repertorio tebano vario.

_Come intendi onorare il tuo debito, Man?
Accetto assegno da te, immagino siano coperti...._

e ho inviato.




Minchia.
Simpatica come un brufolo nel culo proprio.
Ma mi andava così.

Chissà se risponde.
E se davvero ha l'ormone alto.

Il mio.
E' morto.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

Come "coppia" siete strani forti pure voi :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8711 ha detto:
			
		

> Come "coppia" siete strani forti pure voi :mrgreen:


Ecco perchè gli uomini come Man non mi fanno innamorare e li "voglio" solo a letto.
Mi fanno scattare quel non so che di ienite che non è proprio mia.

Oggi mi hanno regalato una scheda telefonica ricaricabile.
Ho un cel dual sim.
A Mattia non ho detto nulla.


LOTHAR ESCI DAL MIO CORPO!!!!!!


che dici, la uso per messaggiare con i miei amanti?
Mi ci vedo proprio a messaggiare guarda.
Non rispondo manco agli amici figurati agli amanti!


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

Tebe;bt8712 ha detto:
			
		

> Ecco perchè gli uomini come Man non mi fanno innamorare e li "voglio" solo a letto.
> Mi fanno scattare quel non so che di ienite che non è proprio mia.
> 
> Oggi mi hanno regalato una scheda telefonica ricaricabile.
> ...


non vedo a che altro serva una seconda sim :mrgreen:

Loro messaggiano e tu leggi e godi della loro adorazione. 
Poi rispondi via mail quando e se ti garba.

Metti anche una opzione per cui ti ricaricano epr ogni sms ricevuto.

Cazzo.

Mi è venuto in mente quando feci scappare il maniaco del telefono dicendogli di continuare pure ad ansimare che così mi ricaricava il telefono.
Metti il tuo numero di cell nei bagni, ti chiamano i maniaci, e si ricarica il cell.

E fai anche un'opera buona perchè fino a che ansimano con te non rompono le scatole ad altre.

...


Sì anche stasera sono ubriaca di stanchezza :mrgreen:

Vorrei tanto tanto tanto una birra

In realtà vorrei latte e nesquik.


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8713 ha detto:
			
		

> non vedo a che altro serva una seconda sim :mrgreen:
> 
> Loro messaggiano e tu leggi e godi della loro adorazione.
> Poi rispondi via mail quando e se ti garba.
> ...


Pure io sono distrutta.
Infatti ora proverò a dormire.

Non ci avevo pensato!!! Furbissima la ricarica con cell sparato nei bagni!
Chissà se quell'operatore ce l'ha come opzione.

Ora mi informo.

Che bello. Non ho mai avuto una sim segreta!!!
Figata.
Se trovo l'opzione ricarica metto il numero dei contatti del mio blog di nudo.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Giugno 2013)

solo vodafone offre quel servizio,ma nn e'ovviamente gratis,credo costi €10 al mese.consiglio lothariano,,dual sim pericoloso..mettila in vecchio cell,io uso nokia di 30anni fa'.poi lo tieni nel casetto della scrivania no??


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8713 ha detto:
			
		

> In realtà vorrei latte e nesquik.


prova il latte di soja al cioccolato della SojaSun!

Orgasmico!


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt8722 ha detto:
			
		

> prova il latte di soja al cioccolato della SojaSun!
> 
> Orgasmico!




NO


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8723 ha detto:
			
		

> NO


 :rotfl:ma almeno prima provalo!  

é più buono del latte e nesquick!

Mia figlia che schifa il latte di soja lo beve di gusto e le piace un casotto.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt8724 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl:ma almeno prima provalo!
> 
> é più buono del latte e nesquick!
> 
> Mia figlia che schifa il latte di soja lo beve di gusto e le piace un casotto.



.....



.....


ok, se capita lo provo.
Se mi fa schifo, mi regali una confezione di Nesquik (grande!) per consolarmi.

Ok?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8725 ha detto:
			
		

> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andata. Ma tanto so già che ti piacerà un casino


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2013)

ma dai è stato carino!
Voleva essere ironico e magari avere una scusa per vederti.


----------

